# Landsail 18" tyres anyone got them



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Saw these on ebay locally and seem too cheap. However there have been some good reviews of cheap tyres )Nexxen etc) and wondered if anyone has these. I am no test pilot and the TT is the wifes car most of the time so doesn't get hammered.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-40R18...pect+Ratio:40|Diameter:18&hash=item1c25ffd623

Any opinions would be gratefully received.

Carl.


----------



## rugratsrus (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Carl,

My dad used to have the same opinion, i.e. "I don't hammer it so don't need good / expensive tyres".

Wrong! (my opinion) OK, so your wife might not hammer it around the bends etc, but one day she might be travelling along and need to slam on the brakes and stop quickly! Remember that those tyres are the only small areas of contact that your car has with the road, my dad ended up in a right mess on the M6 a few years ago on cheap tyres that simply didn't grip as well as they should have done, thankfully he's still here but I for one will never skimp on tyres or any other maintenance such as brakes for that matter!

My other half's V6 TT has the Vredestein Ultrac tyres and I can totally recommend them, not cheap but they are fantastic in the wet and dry and also really quiet on road noise!

Rant over


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

That is super cheap and there might be a reason for that! You mention Nexens - they are a bit more, but they're still relatively cheap. I've had a few sets of Nexen's and found them to be pretty good, so if you're on a budget I'd go with them.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

rugratsrus said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> My dad used to have the same opinion, i.e. "I don't hammer it so don't need good / expensive tyres".
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I can't help but get annoyed when folks try and find a cheap tyre and ask if it's any good. I've seen folks mod to death for performance and then put cheap tyres on; the only part that can make those mods safe and work are tyres.

Don't bother, use a proper tyre. I also say get the best tyre you can afford and do away with any doubt that when you really need your tyres they will work, not only safety but pleasure from the car.

No offence Carl but don't do it


----------



## rugratsrus (Aug 11, 2010)

locostseven said:


> Saw these on ebay locally and seem too cheap. However there have been some good reviews of cheap tyres )Nexxen etc) and wondered if anyone has these. I am no test pilot and the TT is *the wifes car* most of the time so doesn't get hammered.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-40R18...pect+Ratio:40|Diameter:18&hash=item1c25ffd623
> 
> ...


Unless she's got good life insurance :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have some ditchfinders you can have. Buying them is one way to get rid of the wife.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

ian222 said:


> I have some ditchfinders you can have. Buying them is one way to get rid of the wife.


Ditchfinders :lol: :lol: :lol: I like that.


----------



## rugratsrus (Aug 11, 2010)

ian222 said:


> I have some ditchfinders you can have. Buying them is one way to get rid of the wife.


I'll remember that one 

Actually, the brand "Landsail", it's not the most reassuring brand I've heard of, why didn't they go the whole hog and brand them "Aquaplane" - Reminds me of the days when Vauxhall thought it was a good idea to have a special edition Nova called the "Spin", should have just called it the Nova "Write Off" :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

locostseven said:


> Saw these on ebay locally and seem too cheap. However there have been some good reviews of cheap tyres )Nexxen etc) and wondered if anyone has these. I am no test pilot and the TT is the wifes car most of the time so doesn't get hammered.
> 
> Any opinions would be gratefully received.
> 
> Carl.


This debate was run a while back. Two camp resulted as you might predict. At the end of the day its your choice mate.

For me it boils down to the possible and the desirable:

If you have a bad crash and someone dies do I want that niggling doubt about "those" tyres? Extreme case, maybe. But possible Don't forget 70 mph is 70 mph (or whatever) regardless of "hammering"- I'd rather trust my tyres at legal speeds or in a difficult situation that might not be of my causing. They must be cheap for a reason - best find out why first I think!

The other-side of the argument is I want tyres designed to perform well on my TT.... -designing anything well costs!

Read here about cheap Chinese tyres and decide 
http://www.rezulteo-tyres.co.uk/breaking-news/cheap-chinese-tyres-the-price-of-your-safety-821

I have Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's - brilliant rubber

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Goodyear/Eagle-F1-Asymmetric-2.htm

Brian


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

As everyone has said... don't do it !

they are cheap for a reason and will be terrible also in wet conditions.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

as has already been said, get a few more shillings together and buy some mid range tyres that will at least grip in the wet, you never know when that numpty is coming towards you and you need some control when braking. millions of chinese, only one of you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Manufactured by this Co.

http://www.sentaida-international.com/index.shtml

Hoggy.


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies guys. Tritiums post and links was particularly interesting.

So next question is what would anyone recommend as a good budget tyre?

Carl.


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

locostseven said:


> Thanks for all of the replies guys. Tritiums post and links was particularly interesting.
> 
> So next question is what would anyone recommend as a good budget tyre?
> 
> Carl.


Yes Nexens. Ran Nexen 8000's on a Monaro and 6000's on a Mitsi 3000 Gt - both big power cars that ate tyres so cost was an issue and I never had a problem with them.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

locostseven said:


> So next question is what would anyone recommend as a good budget tyre? Carl.


Hi, Falken 452. approx £90 fitted.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

locostseven said:


> Thanks for all of the replies guys. Tritiums post and links was particularly interesting.
> 
> So next question is what would anyone recommend as a good budget tyre?
> 
> Carl.


Thanks I tried to be objective. I think the issue is budget brands will perform well perhaps but in a limited range of conditions. The research costs money. In the article about Chinese tyres you will note that much of the so called 'brands' are made by very few manufacturers. 
I can't recommend any cause I haven't tried any. But what ever anyone recommends please don't just take their word! Research a little before you select. 
Do check them out on http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/ or any independent review site of your choosing.

Your life is in the hands of four shoe size footprints on your tyres so choose with care mate. Choose well!

Brian


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

locostseven said:


> Thanks for all of the replies guys. Tritiums post and links was particularly interesting.
> 
> So next question is what would anyone recommend as a good budget tyre?
> 
> Carl.


Why buy a budget tyre? At least get mid range. I use falken 452 and like them. If you can only afford thecreally cheap ones then try and savea bit more to get something decent.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Guzi said:


> As everyone has said... don't do it !
> 
> they are cheap for a reason and will be terrible also in wet conditions.


I can actually speak from experience as the TT I bought a few weeks ago has the same Landsails on (they look new). I was speaking to the manager of a local tyre place about them (because I'd never heard of them and was worried) and he said they're not a bad tyre at all.

They were tested last week in extreme wet weather conditions and performed perfectly well and my husband, who has Avon ZZ5's on his QS, drives my car a lot and reckons they're no better/worse than his.

When the time comes to change them, I'll buy a better quality tyre but for the time being, they seem absolutely fine for day to day driving.

I'll let you know if I end up in a ditch!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a debate which will go on and on and has been revisited numerous times on this forum alone. My annoyance comes in when it's asked if tyre X is any good when it's about to be strapped onto a TT. All cars should have quality tyres but higher performance vehicles demand them more than any.

The best on here was one guy who asked about a budget tyre. When asked why he was looking into these he said he had no money having spent nearly £2000 pounds on performance mods. I couldn't write what I really thought! :roll:


----------



## ryan_flea (Jul 7, 2011)

Go with good tyres as peeps have commented cheap and cheerful will be a quick fix. Tyres are uber important


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Marco34 said:


> The best on here was one guy who asked about a budget tyre. When asked why he was looking into these he said he had no money having spent nearly £2000 pounds on performance mods. I couldn't write what I really thought! :roll:


Priceless Marco....and kinda says it all.

"They costs so much but they cant be any better than the cheap ones. ergo: A Lada is just as good as a Ferrari" :roll: 
I take the view that the tyre is the ONLY way any performance can be realised.

Brian


----------



## jonzolee (Sep 14, 2012)

locostseven said:


> Saw these on ebay locally and seem too cheap. However there have been some good reviews of cheap tyres )Nexxen etc) and wondered if anyone has these. I am no test pilot and the TT is the wifes car most of the time so doesn't get hammered.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-40R18...pect+Ratio:40|Diameter:18&hash=item1c25ffd623
> 
> ...


Don't do it, especially on 17" upward wheels. I ran on budgets for a couple of years on my BMW thinking tyres are tyres... They were useless in the wet, going round large motorway roundabouts at a similar speed to other cars and you would feel some movement. Although, they were really not bad in the dry if you never really put your foot down.

I would never run them again after a few close calls that could only be put down to the rubber. The grip is almost like running a barely legal tyre all the time. Save up a bit more and get some Michelin PS2's or Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's. Well worth the money. You have a performance car, get tyres that can keep up with it.

Jonny


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been running Achilles ATR tyres on both of our TT's over the last year or so.
My missus drives like she's stole it, and I don't hang about either.
Excellent value for money tyres (60ish from camskill) and last a good while.
Had falken 452 previous which were also excellent.
Car came will new pirellis when I bought it, what a pile of crap they were. No wet weather grip and lasted about 13k


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

I would previously have agreed with everything written about budget tyres and have always put quality branded tyres on my cars, but seeing as I'm the only one on this thread that has driven a TT with these tyres on, I don't actually know how anyone else may even comment on this particular tyre.

I drive my QS everyday and it does handle better than my wifes 225 but this has nothing to do with the tyres. They have been thoroughly tested in both the wet and the dry, and do not let go even at high speed. Maybe the best kept secret of automotive world, you won't ever know though, keep buying your branded tyres!


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I have cheap tyres on the front of mine, and can't wait for an excuse to change, skid on every roundabout when they're damp...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in shock about some of the comments here. At the end of the day if you want to save money on the most important contact points your Audi TT has to the road, so be it. Millions of pounds of testing goes into the big brand tyres like continental, Michelin, and Pirelli. In every condition climate and emergency situation. Not can be said of landsnails....  Wrong area to penny pinch in my honest opinion. Yes buy the supermarket brand toilet paper, or icecream. For goodness sake peeps you own a performance vehicle, not a 1974 austin allegro to pop down to the shops once a week for biscuits. :?

Damien.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I bought my wheels used, they had two brand new tyres, so wasn't going to throw them away... I bought eagle F1's for the other two, like you said, definitely not a place to try and save a few pennies. I'm gonna change them come the cold weather.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't knock em till you've tried em! we are not talking about saving pennies but hundreds of pounds, for something that performs just as well.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

TT Boycie said:


> I've been running Achilles ATR tyres on both of our TT's over the last year or so.
> My missus drives like she's stole it, and I don't hang about either.
> Excellent value for money tyres (60ish from camskill) and last a good while.
> Had falken 452 previous which were also excellent.
> Car came will new pirellis when I bought it, what a pile of crap they were. No wet weather grip and lasted about 13k


Seems hard to believe that Achilles ATR are better than Pirelli rubber. I've run pretty much most top end tyres and use Pirelli Pzeros all the time. Agree they don't last as long but they grip. I find wet weather grip superb. Were these Pzeros or the P*000 range?


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi So Slow, do you have the landsails on your TT? I see you are in Darren, being an Ossy gobbin we must drive the same roads in the same conditions, whats your opinion of them compared to other tyres you have had on the TT?

Carl.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

So Slow said:


> Don't knock em till you've tried em! we are not talking about saving pennies but hundreds of pounds, for something that performs just as well.


They may well be ok but until I've seen proper test reports from some of the top Eurpean testers, such as ADAC I don't want to be the one finding out. I know Pirelli Pzeros work because they are strapped to top German marques from factory and also used by Ferrari, Porsche, Maserati etc as standard fitment.

Scott - you could be cornering even better on performance rubber!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tritium said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > The best on here was one guy who asked about a budget tyre. When asked why he was looking into these he said he had no money having spent nearly £2000 pounds on performance mods. I couldn't write what I really thought! :roll:
> ...


Indeed. There's one thing looking for the best tyre with a budget but spending 2k on mods and saying, oh no money for tyres. The bit that allows all the power to the road and ability to stop. :lol:

The trouble is these alloy manufacturers are selling alloys and to make them more desirable including tyres for not a greater cost. The tyres they are using are rarely heard of and proabalbly why people come on asking about them. Some googling will reveal horror stories from many people. Fullrun is another tragic tyre. The trouble with GB is that it is happy to legalise pretty much any tyre as long as it meets the very basic tyre standards. Our Europeans are different and a report showed that 90% of them will be like for like when replacing tyres from factory. They are much more strict on nasty tyres than us. Wanli is another example, they shouldn't be legal.


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

locostseven said:


> Hi So Slow, do you have the landsails on your TT? I see you are in Darren, being an Ossy gobbin we must drive the same roads in the same conditions, whats your opinion of them compared to other tyres you have had on the TT?
> 
> Carl.


No they are on my wifes TT and they where on when we bought it. I have Avon ZZ5's on my QS but when I drive my wifes car, which I often do,there are obvious differences between our cars but I have been nothing but impressed with the Landsails on her car. I have thrown it into some bends at speed in both wet and dry conditions and I can honestly say that the amount of grip on offer is very similar to my Avon rubber, not scientific I know but impressive all the same.


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi So Slow, thanks for the reply, just twigged that Cloud must be your better half .

Thanks for all of the advice to the contrary but I think I may give them a go (some people just wont be told). If I do I will post my findings. At the moment I have barely legal Kumhos on so we shall see!!

Carl.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

locostseven said:


> Hi So Slow, thanks for the reply, just twigged that Cloud must be your better half .
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice to the contrary but I think I may give them a go (some people just wont be told). If I do I will post my findings. At the moment I have barely legal Kumhos on so we shall see!!
> 
> Carl.


You pays your money you takes ya chance as they say. Hope they are ok.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been running Achilles ATR tyres on both of our TT's over the last year or so.
> ...


P zeros. Not saying that the Achilles are a better tyre, just that £60 for a tyre with plenty of grip in all weathers, are much better value than a p zero that costs £130 and lasts less than 20k.
I've had various high performance cars over the years, integrales, Elise, impreza etc and I wouldn't put a crap tyre on for love nor money. Before the Achilles I've always stuck to falken 452's/ toyo proxes or Yokohama tyres.
Just putting it out there that people can have their own opinions and don't always have to act like sheep....


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

TT Boycie said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > TT Boycie said:
> ...


Interesting this.. I owned a Monaro and it was a total tyre destroying machine on the rear. Had various expensive rubber fitted and frankly I didn't find anything better than the Nexen N8000, which was half the price of the Michelin's I'd used previously. I might give the Achilles a go on the TT given your recommendation. Then again maybe I should just buy another set of Nexens...


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Just put Achilles atr review into google. Various makes Audi/BMW etc have nothing but praise for them.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

TT Boycie said:


> Just put Achilles atr review into google. Various makes Audi/BMW etc have nothing but praise for them.


 £48 each for these on allnewtyres web site, what sort of mileage do you get out of these boycie


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

corradoman said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > Just put Achilles atr review into google. Various makes Audi/BMW etc have nothing but praise for them.
> ...


Cars done 17k since last MOT when tyres were fitted. fresh MOT this week, still got 4mm rear, 5mm front


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

TT Boycie said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > TT Boycie said:
> ...


You wouldnt get that sort of mileage from continentals, May be up for some of these myself


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

TT Boycie said:


> Just put Achilles atr review into google. Various makes Audi/BMW etc have nothing but praise for them.


Well I've had a look and I'm persuaded. I'm buying a new set of alloys for the car and I'm gonna stick the Achilles atr's on em and see how I go. I'll let you all know.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

There are absolutely loads of good reviews on these tyres, the net is packed with them, and from some serious performance cars too, so surely they must be pretty good :?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The achilles atr are a w rating though, and rated to 168mph. I know the car is never going to do those speeds but if you had a smash would insurance companys not use this as a get out clause? Why do audi put such a high speed rating on The mk1 TT ?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

corradoman said:


> The achilles atr are a w rating though, and rated to 168mph. I know the car is never going to do those speeds but if you had a smash would insurance companys not use this as a get out clause? Why do audi put such a high speed rating on The mk1 TT ?


Not sure. I think it's ok in the UK (unless law has changed) but in Europe it is illegal to not have the correct speed rating.

Just as a side. I have been looking at tyres on line. Many use Falken tyres due to being cheaper, but compared to premium I'm only finding £10 in at most. Seems a no brainer to get premium. EVO has just done some tests and Pirelli comes out top with the Pzero.


----------



## rugratsrus (Aug 11, 2010)

I know this might be irrelevant if you're planning on keeping your car for the foreseeable, but if went to look at a car that was shod with cheap rubber then it would put me off buying it, not just because I would want to change the boots if it came into my ownership but it would also cast doubts, if the tyres have been done on the cheap then what other corners has the owner taken on maintenance etc... just my two pennies worth


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Well finally decided on four of these Westlake SV308, £237.50 fitted at national. Will post my findings.

Carl.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

National tyres? Cheap deal from them


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, national tyres. They are selling on ebay now for best deals.

Carl.


----------



## Pedroman49 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would personally go with tried and tested , but like most things made in China ,these tyres will be , being made using some other tyre company's research and development , so as long as they are not skimping on the compounds they should be good to go .


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I've had about a month on the Westlakes now and can honestly say in comparison to the Kumho's that were on the only real difference is they are slightly noisier, and I do mean slightly. This could even be down to them having more tread than the worn down Kumhos. Done lots of varying roads and varying weather (not snow yet) and they are sure footed enough for my driving style. Obviously cant vouch for their wear rate yet but at 3k miles a year thats no big deal for me.

Carl.


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

first of all....holy thread revival batman!

secondly, this topic appeared when i did a google search for landsail tyres. as im a mk1 owner with a pair of deep treaded landsails on the back i thought i reply.

when i got the mk1 TT a few month back i noticed the TC light flash as i rounded a roundabout on my commute. ive driven this roundabout for near 20 years and not had an issue.

this morning i set out on wet roads on this same stretch of carriageway - roundabout - carriageway - roundabout - carriageway....you get the picture.
today though i was sticking a fixed distance from an 06 plate cooper S mini. neither of us pushing it. no high speeds or anything. i was just using his pace as an indicator on my TT. 
3 roundabouts in a row i had TC light and a slight grumble as the rear tyres were slipping laterally.
on the 3rd roundabout the back end stepped out a reasonable amount to need a dab of oppo. (also im sure the haldex is fine, tried to spin up the tyres and it doesnt do it, also drove fine in heavey ice/frost the other day)

all the while the cooper S motored on.

the Landsails are utter rubbish and i'll switch my eagle F1's to the back to further prove this.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Would be interesting to hear how you get on by switching the rears! are you sure the haldex is fine? If your having problem keeping up with a 2 wheel drive car then surely somethings not right, Tyres make a huge difference to these cars im sure, when i was deciding on a new set i was looking at budgets but went for contis in the end, and im glad because we have a few good fun high speed roundabouts around here and can honestly say after a 350z chasing me the other day i left him for dead on the wet roundabouts :lol: much to his dismay


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

corradoman said:


> are you sure the haldex is fine? If your having problem keeping up with a 2 wheel drive car then surely somethings not right


im sure its it, but remember i said i wasnt racing him, i just stuck a similar distance off his back bumper and he wasnt going for it either. It was 0630hrs this morning in the dark and wet...
if he was giving it some stick then id have struggled as the grip just isnt there in the wet.

read this from pistonheads on the same google search for landsails....
_I have just replaced 4 Landsail tyres on my BMW 730D with Pirelli's.
The Landsail's were quite frankly lethal in the rain. 
The car came with 4 brand new Landsails. Not even fit for a bonfire IMHO.
In 30 years on the road I have never encountered such a crap tyre._

:lol:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

I think that is quite a common opinion of the extreme budget tyres, especially in larger sizes.

I'd be replacing them with decent tyres to match the front rather than swapping the budgets to the front.


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

agreed David C
thing is i need to put 800 quids worth of rubber on the family barge this month too. oh the joys... 

at least swapping good rubber to the rear axle of the TT might prove the landsails are gash. in theory the front should slip/slide all over the shop with the landsails on front axle


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I may as well throw my opinion in the hat. I've been running 4 Landsail LS988 tyres for 12 months now after giving them a test my Sisters TT. I use my car everyday in all weathers and have never had any 'hairy' moments in them. No roundabout 'issues' or aquaplaning issues or grip issues. Yes I'm certain if I put premium boots on I'd be able to go round a track that bit quicker, but as I've zero interest in ever doing that, I gave the Landsails a whirl. What I will say is they're definitely better than the Continental Sport Contacts that were on before. The T/C light used to dance regularly with those on.

For 4 top quality premium tyres I'd be looking at £500. The Landsails cost me £240 fitted. For my driving style the "ditchfinders" are serving me nicely.


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

interesting...
i've pushed many a type R honda, and my clio RS200, quicker in the wet than the point i was getting slide in the TT. on the same bits of road.

assuming my haldex is fine, which im sure it is, then the only other factor is the tyres

think i will try switch front tyres to back asap to prove/disprove my theory


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Nothing like tyre choice to provoke opinion  so i,m going to chip in with my own thought,s on rubber based on many car,s ive owned up to 345BHp & a mix of front,rear & all wheel drive /

Westlake / Recently bought a set of used VXR 18inch alloys for my astra & came with these on , more than a little suprised on front wheel drive car just how competent they are . Had a set of Pirelli P6000 on before that (17inch) & they were scary into bends at 30mph if even slightly damp / i would buy these again but not for my TT 
Achilles / fitted a full set brand new on a Golf GTtdi & loved everything about them / would buy again 
Vredestein / have ran summer & winter with this brand & would not hesitate to fit them on any performance car i owned 
Falken / my own experience tell,s me there are better alternatives for the same or less money . I would not buy hem again unless they were priced just above budget 
Goodyear / various types on various car,s = utterly faultless if bought at right price & woulkd always buy again 
Pirelli / Our X3 is on Scorpion Verdes & find them faultless , the P6000 i had on Astravan however i would not fit to my dad,s wheelbarrow .
Michelin / What few i have had have been faultless but they came on wheel,s or on used car so never paid the full ask from my earnings 
Bridgestone,s / had many set,s of runflat,s on BMW,s & only ever a problem with "tramlining" on a Z4Coupe , otherwise a quality product that i would happily use again ( especially the winter Blizzak,s 
Continental/ very grippy & quiet but had the feeling they would struggle to do over 12k ? 
Avon / always a good feeling about these whenever ive had them , i would purchase these new & be happy to fit on any of my car,s

Now the Landsail of the OP ? i would try them on my van but not on my TT /


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

interesting update...
having spoken to a friend who previously had a track car mk4 golf v6 4mo, he advised me to 'power' through the bends in a different way to having balanced throttle like i was in the fwd cars.

the landsails were definatly better, but i powered thro on friday in the wet and still forced the back to slip out. so they aint perfect.

this exact point on the road i have an issue with claimed a honda civic on saturday, we went past as the cops had cordoned him off, he was facing the wrong way and had hit the armco...was stood out the car on the fone so ok...
then later on saturday my mother told me how they had seen a car laid on its side on the same roundabout.

im convinced there is an issue with the camber/tarmac or something. its only recently its been an issue.

Long Live the Landasail........lol


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

martyk said:


> interesting update...
> having spoken to a friend who previously had a track car mk4 golf v6 4mo, he advised me to 'power' through the bends in a different way to having balanced throttle like i was in the fwd cars.
> 
> the landsails were definatly better, but i powered thro on friday in the wet and still forced the back to slip out. so they aint perfect.
> ...


Bet there has been a diesel spill, takes ages for the road to recover. Sometimes only a resurface get's rid of the problem, still at least you know about it.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The main area for concern with most Chinese tyres is wet weather braking.The stopping distances of some of these tyres is scary.There are some good budget tyres around,but I would stay away from Chinese tyres.One day I'm sure there will be some better tyres available from China,but they will more than likely not be as cheap.
Tyres is not the best area to save money on a car.


----------

